#  1:

## = zakon =

1  2016       
   .


 1:,   ,  1 
 .

  1          ,
         .

,      , 
     1:.

----------


## = zakon =

,    .

       ,    
  /    4.

       .

 ,    1  2016  
       .

     2016    
     1: .

      "" .

,  1:  ,  
    2 ,     1...

----------


## Dimch

> ,    .
> 
>        ,    
>   /    4.
> 
>        .
> 
>  ,    1  2016  
>        .
> ...

----------


## deklarant_

> 


  ?

----------


## Dimch

> ?


 .
  .
  .
   .

----------


## = zakon =

:
     1:      ?

----------


## = zakon =

:
       ?

----------


## = zakon =

2016 .
      ?

----------


## = zakon =

,         ,
        ...

----------


## = zakon =

1:       .
        .
         ...

,        ,
       ...

----------


## lir13

1  8-     ?



   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## lir13

> 1:       .
>         .
>          ...
> 
> ,        ,
>        ...


      ?

----------


## Dimch

> 1  8-     ?


 -

----------


## Dimch

> ?


  -   -

----------


## lir13

,      ?             ?
         ?



   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## lir13

:
                  ?
       ,           



   iPhone  Tapatalk

----------


## Dimch

> ,      ?             ?
>          ?


    ,      -

----------


## Dimch

> :
>                   ?
>        ,


       -             .
     .    1 ,    .     1.  .       .

----------


## lir13

,    ,

----------


## lir13

> ,      -


        .



       .

----------


## lir13

1 .    ,   ? 
    ,    .     ?

----------


## Dimch

> .
> 
> 
> 
>        .


         .
          ,      .     .
      ,

----------


## Octopus

> 1 .    ,   ? 
>     ,    .     ?


 ,      .

----------


## Dimch

> 1 .    ,   ? 
>     ,    .     ?


      , ?  :Smilie:

----------


## lir13

10  
   ?   ?

----------


## lir13

> .
>           ,      .     .
>       ,


  ,             , ?
        , ?

   ,         ,   .

         ,          ,     .

        ,                ,    ...

----------


## Dimch

> ,             , ?
>         , ?
> 
>    ,         ,   .
> 
>          ,          ,     .
> 
>         ,                ,    ...


" "                 ....   ,    (   6   ).     ,   ,   .

    ,      ""    .

 1   ,    , .
  ,    1 .

----------


## Dimch

> ...


       xml  ?    , xls ?

----------


## lir13

> xml  ?    , xls ?

----------


## basovamarina

(  )      12 ?         ?

----------


## Dimch

> (  )      12 ?         ?


, .

----------

. ,     ?  1

----------


## Dimch

.       ,       ,         .    .

----------

8.3.      .   ,          ?

----------


## Dimch

? . .
?      1       ,      .            .                         .

----------


## Helper-2005

1 , , !
, .        -    .      .     2- .     2-  -   !  :Frown: : "    !" -       .   ()   " ".   -  ""    ""  " ".     ?

----------


## Helper-2005

.       ,            "" -        .    .

----------


## GH2

> 


  ? :Redface:

----------


## GH2

> .       ,            "" -        .    .


 !          ?
     1 .    ...      ?   "  "..   .!     .      ....     .     1...   ,  ....:  ....       ... :Frown:

----------


## GH2

,  :  1     .12(). ....-         ""?????
 ,..   ?             .11  .12.     1200  .
.

----------


## GH2

> 1  2016       
>    .
> 
> 
>  1:,   ,  1 
>  .
> 
>   1          ,
>          .
> ...


? ?        ,     1....    1-  ...    ...    .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ? ?        ,     1....    1-  ...    ...    .


  " :"      (1:)    -    ...      1:

----------


## daaalex

!      1  ,    ,     .    ,    ,

----------


## 235

!   ,                2.     ?  .

----------


## Dimch

2,   ,   .

----------


## Dimch

> ? ?        ,     1....    1-  ...    ...    .


     ?   ,        .

----------


## Dimch

deklarant  : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=578022&page=2 


> "           "",              , ..  ,    ,   01.01.2016,        ,                  12   .    ..                 "",       "    " "

----------

